# Jobs That Offers Big Pay With High School Degree



## mcold10 (Sep 18, 2016)

Are you a high school degree holder and you are looking for a high paying job? No problem. We’ve got the list of jobs that offers biggest paychecks with just a high school degree.

All of the jobs we’ve collected here take home over $55,000, well above the national average wage index of around $46,000. Curious if one of them is right for you? Take a look at the full list:

10. Stationary engineers and boiler operators
Median salary: $58,530
Job outlook, 2014-24: 1%


9. Wholesale and manufacturing sales representatives
Median salary: $59,080
Job outlook, 2014-24: 7%


8. Boilermakers
Median salary: $60,120
Job outlook, 2014-24: 9%


----------

